
Turtl: An open source, encrypted Evernote alternative - aleyan
https://turtlapp.com/
======
leotravis10
Looks like this project is abandoned since it hasn't been updated in 2+ years.

~~~
orthecreedence
Nah, most of the recent work has been on separate branches. Huge update coming
soon.

